# ON1 raw



## alan128 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have downloaded on1raw and when I try to open it I get the following message
Open GL 3.3 and later req to open this application to work
Could any one tell me what Open gl3,3 is?
Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 20, 2016)

This is a Lightroom forum... Why don't you type 'OpenGL 3.3' in Google?


----------



## alan128 (Dec 20, 2016)

I was trying to open it as a plug in  in lightroom It is compatible as a plug in or stand alone 
Have googled it and tried a download but no success


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 20, 2016)

OpenGL is an industry standard for graphics, so it seems that On1Raw needs it and your graphics car does not support it. Simply type 'on1 raw opengl' in Google and you'll get this page: ON1 Photo RAW Technical Specifications


----------



## alan128 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks looks like I need a new video card as it works on my sons new lap top and mine is over 4 yrs old
Could be time I bought a new laptop


----------

